# Job done.



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

The LTO saga continued today. We left nice and early to go to the 'Highway Patrol' for engine check that they would not do last time as we did not have previous owner;s ID.

The first positive in the whole venture. First car in for check, pleasant Sergeant and we had a good chat. In and out in 40 minutes. 

Off we go then to Naguillian LTO for 4th time. Wanted another copy of previous owners ID, across the road for that, back again. Wait for this, another inspection of the engine number, this makes 3 checks!!! Asked why, 'don't know why sir'. This guy, the security guard was the only one doing anything in the place. He had the number off the block in 5 minutes, he should be in charge of the 'Crime Lab'. 

So in go all the papers into the temple, wait another hour, get called, pay the 3400 pesos in total. Sit down again. 30 minutes later called into the Office, sign certificate of registration and good bye, job done!!!! I am glad I will only have to do this once a year.
All in all, a less than pleasant experience.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> The LTO saga continued today. We left nice and early to go to the 'Highway Patrol' for engine check that they would not do last time as we did not have previous owner;s ID.
> 
> The first positive in the whole venture. First car in for check, pleasant Sergeant and we had a good chat. In and out in 40 minutes.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a drama, well done for staying patient and getting the job done. Might need some pointers down the track when it is our turn, lol.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Wow, what a drama, well done for staying patient and getting the job done. Might need some pointers down the track when it is our turn, lol.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes Steve it has been a sharp learning curve. It will be much easier for you, as we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Yes Steve it has been a sharp learning curve. It will be much easier for you, as we can point you in the right direction.


Ron, what are your thoughts on buying from a dealer and letting them do all the change overs? Depends on the deal with the car I suppose.
Did or do you have comprehensive insurance and if so may we ask what sort of costs?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Ron, As I've said earlier, it does give one a sense of accomplishment to actually get something done while seemingly fighting the bureaucracy one has to deal with here. It just seems they try to make it as hard as possible. Amazing how a good sense of humor helps even though at times it does get somewhat tiring.

The Asawa & I have been to at least 2 dozen different Govt offices in the last 3 & some years trying to get the land transferred to her name from the prior owners and so far have not been able to get it done. She keeps telling me that persistence will finally end with it done, but after this long, I find it hard to believe. 

Steve, That is taking the easy way out. But it does work, to let the dealer do the details.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have been trying to sub divide a grandfather's land, paid all the taxes etc, after the second attorney ran of with the money we have given up until we can personally put our time into it. A relation had a similar problem trying to divide his land amongst his three children, he was head of security at Dumaguete airport at ths time and the only way he got anything accomplished was to turn up at the DAR office wearing his gun.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> We have been trying to sub divide a grandfather's land, paid all the taxes etc, after the second attorney ran of with the money we have given up until we can personally put our time into it. A relation had a similar problem trying to divide his land amongst his three children, he was head of security at Dumaguete airport at ths time and the only way he got anything accomplished was to turn up at the DAR office wearing his gun.


If it was not so serious Gary it would be funny. How they get away with this type of activity is beyond me. Was there nothing done about the lawyer who ran off with the money?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There is not holding to account lawyers in the Philippines, you will find it very difficult to find someone to represent you against another lawyer. I guess one problem is the way filipinos just shrug their shoulders and walk away from a loss.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> There is not holding to account lawyers in the Philippines, you will find it very difficult to find someone to represent you against another lawyer. I guess one problem is the way filipinos just shrug their shoulders and walk away from a loss.


Yes Gary, confrontation is not on the radar here. But we were very lucky to be introduced to a lawyer here in La Union who has a large western client base, plus Filipino clients of course. He has been handling such as property purchases, partner agreements with westerners etc for over 20 years and has an excellent reputation. He is very fair and honest - I say that with conviction due to his history. But how he would go tracking a fellow lawyer is another issue - I know their position relating to such things.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> The LTO saga continued today. We left nice and early to go to the 'Highway Patrol' for engine check that they would not do last time as we did not have previous owner;s ID.
> 
> The first positive in the whole venture. First car in for check, pleasant Sergeant and we had a good chat. In and out in 40 minutes.
> 
> ...


Every time we deal with the LTO, my wife usually finds a way to slip the person helping us an extra 200 pesos without being too obvious about it. Having a government job is seen by many as a means to collect bribes, and sounds like people in the LTO didn't feel like doing their job unless they were going to get somethng extra out of it.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I refuse to deal with LTO. When I bought the car in 2014 the dealer did the engine tracings but I had an "intermediary" handle the paperwork (it was pre-owned but only a year old). and now I just pay the extra 2800p to my insurance agent and they handle the registration for me. We get the emission test done, which takes under an hour. No stress.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

JRB__NW said:


> I refuse to deal with LTO. When I bought the car in 2014 the dealer did the engine tracings but I had an "intermediary" handle the paperwork (it was pre-owned but only a year old). and now I just pay the extra 2800p to my insurance agent and they handle the registration for me. We get the emission test done, which takes under an hour. No stress.


I we didn't do this rubbish, we would have nothing to put on the forum!!!! haha


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> I we didn't do this rubbish, we would have nothing to put on the forum!!!! haha


Haha, that's true!


----------

